# Nottingham Ale Yeast



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/4/04)

I used this yeast in my Mash Paddle entry which I brewed on Friday. It was fermented at 22C and I racked it off of the yeast cake on Sunday afternoon. Gravity was 1008. It's a bloody quick worker and as it ferments to such a low gravity you get more of the hop flavour coming through and the malt is in the background. I can recommend it for a good English Bitter Style. 

Not everyone likes it however eh Batz?  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jovial_Monk (13/4/04)

I can second this, having stocked it for over a year and having tried it out extensively.

It is an ale yeast down to 14C, but will ferment below that temp but without giving the ale fruitiness
Attenuates fully, even big beers
Flocculates out at the end of the ferment, you will get the clearest beers by just letting the beer settle down for a week after the ferment: if you secondary, you won't see much yeast on the bottom of the secondary.

We sell it as 23g sachets, that way no aeration of the wort is needed (but I still do)

When the two packets of rehydrated Saflager failed me, I just poured a packet of Nottingham into the fermenter which I left in the fridge, 2 days later, job was over!

When I brew the OG 1145 Burton Old Ale later this year I will pitch a big starter of 1028, halfway down I will add a packet of Nottinhgam and will get good attenuation.

Jovial Monk


----------



## Batz (13/4/04)

I did'nt have a lot of luck with the one brew I did with it TDA , but I still have some you sent me and will try it again


----------



## jayse (14/4/04)

I agree this is a great yeast.
some of my best IPAS' have used this at 1g a litre.
it has really allowed the passion fruit complexity to come through in some with the more complex hop combos'.
it ferments very clean, quicky, fully and then leaves a perfectly clear beer.
even a 1.065 beer mashed at 70c with ale and munich malt and a hell of a lot of crystal malt come down perfectly.
its what i would call a idiot proof yeast.
i would say easily the best dried yeast i have used so far.
wouldn't mind getting hold of some other yeasts from these guys.

I went for the youngs yeast wyeast 1318 for my paddle but i mashed quite low and used all the 120 ebc crystal malt addition (200g).
depending on what attenuation i get mine may have quite a lot of hop flavour due to 90 g of EKG on the very end.
i used a tiny tiny bit of the roast for colour correction.


cheers jayse


----------



## big d (14/4/04)

good food for thought guys.
my trial brew using amarillo has been put down with nottingham yeast.first time with this yeast.so far so good.currently in secondary and im hanging out to try this one.

cheers
big d


----------



## Jovial_Monk (14/4/04)

other Danstar yeast available is Windsor Ale yeast, very fruity ale character

lallemand have a new yeast in the pipeline, lager I think

will give you details when I have them

Jovial Monk


----------



## jayse (14/4/04)

iv'e been drinking a IPA thats 6 months old made with this allnight.
made on the 25 of oct.
although iam not a clone brewer this was made to the specs of SN celebration ale.
exept swapped the 1056 for the nottingham.

next ones gunna be the 'armadillo' hops though.
but this yeast has certainly proved itself.

jayse


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/4/04)

Speaking of yeasts. Was planning to to a Jayse SFPA ag split between 1056 and 1277. But couldnt find it available in Perth. So, speaking of Nottingham, would that be a good choice for the other yeast (to compare against 1056), or should I try any of the following in my yeast library?
1028 (maybe?)
1084 (dont think so)
1275 (maybe?)
1388 (silly)
1968 (probably not)
Opinions and suggestions?


----------



## jayse (14/4/04)

i don't know the 1388 simon.
i wouldn't use the irish git yeast because this is a hoppy brew.
but the others are all great iv'e done it with 1028, 1275, 1272, 1056,2112 and the coopers dry and the nottingham dry and safale.
1968 is on my to do list iam sure it would work wonders if you can get the right attenuation.

anyway i say go the 1275 or the 1028.
just my thoughts.
jayse


----------



## Boots (14/4/04)

I've used the Windsor Ale on an APA, which Jayse and GMK have both tasted. I was very happy with it, though it did end up VERY cloudy. Fermented like a banshee too.

Good to see you back in action Jayse.


----------



## jayse (14/4/04)

thanx boots.
the beer you speak off was unreal.
the best of the night and that is up against 5 grumpy brews.

pretty damn good beer.

jayse


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/4/04)

Guest Lurker, I used the 1028 on my modified SFPA, I prefer the English Ale yeasts to the American ones(at least to 1056 which I have tried)  
1028 is my favourite yeast, I reckon it adds a fruitier complexity. Anyway, the good thing is u can try all these yeasts and pick a favourite. The hardest thing is brewing the exact same beer twice. :lol: 

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## Boots (16/4/04)

ohhh shucks *blushes*.

Cheers Jayse.


----------

